# Need help before purchasing...... Plz...



## thomasward00 (Jan 3, 2008)

I was at my dealer and he pulled out a Sig 226 Bi Tone without the accessory rail, it is new but does not have the accessory rail, so i figured it is the older model, to my question, the gun did not have the statement on the frame Made in Germany, does this mean that the entire gun was built in Germany or was it built in the U.S., any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------

